# Nice - Just sharing a pic



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Golf TDi130 on S3 Avus's & a nice set of rear clusters.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Agreed, very nice rounded car! 
The wheels really suit the car.

Next car maybe kmpowell??


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Kev - was looking for a silver golf with those type of lenses on the back....


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I spoke to the owner of that Golf a few years ago, it's ultra clean. He's a friend of Gary Handa.
He lives in Germany in the US armed forces I'm sure. 
It's a FWD V6 with a 6 speed box, US spec...Nice Car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Kev, I see you have said that it's a 130 Pd...maybe I have gotten the car confused with another :-/ Sure it's the same one as he was a good friend of the guy's that own 1552 Design......I will have to look out my pictures


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Next car maybe kmpowell??


'maybe'


----------



## golfturbo (Jul 19, 2002)

> I spoke to the owner of that Golf a few years ago, it's ultra clean. Â He's a friend of Gary Handa.
> He lives in Germany in the US armed forces I'm sure.
> It's a FWD V6 with a 6 speed box, US spec...Nice Car Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


His name is Roger Moore and his car is well known all ovewr the world!

I think he's back in the states now, or was until last week.....


----------

